# Wanting to learn about fly fishing?



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

I am wanting to learn fly fishing but cannot aford the fly fishing schools that I have seen.  Are there any good books or web sits that explain how to set up a rod and cast. Thanks for any info.


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

The Backpackers Shop in Avon usually has a few crash courses in fly fishing. I signed up for one a few years ago. It was only about 3 hours and $35.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

CThompson, I see you're from the Hamilton area. If i'm thinking right that's around the Cinci area. Check out www.buckeyeflyfishers.com Cincinnati area flyfishing club. Also www.mvff.us Miami Valley Flyfishers Dayton. Both groups are great people and willing to help. Check out the message boards you'll have to register to post but the guys are good and you can "possably" get some lessons free from somebody at one of the meetings or outings. Might save you a few bucks.


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

If you go to bass pro sometimes they have a fly casting clinic. I have never been to one but i think they are free.


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

When I first began fly fishing I read every book and web site I could find, But I found the best way to learn is to get out on the river, learn from your mistakes, and watch other folks. Fly fisherman on the whole tend to be real friendly and helpful. I ment so many random guys on the river who I learned more from than I would of at a class.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

MRO here in Columbus holds some free clinics which is nice.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

tmccunn said:


> ...best way to learn is to get out on the river, learn from your mistakes, and watch other folks.


I agree. I'm no expert, but I've become proficient enough to catch some decent smallies, panfish, and trout.

One additional peice of advice about learning on your own - give yourself plenty of room on all sides  I nice wide open, shallow creek bed is a decent place to wade and learn. You can stand in the middle and have plenty of room to cast. I would also recommend starting on something like a little popper for bass and gills. It's easy to see the strike and generally easy to cast.

I started fly fishing on a $20 wal-mart combo of some kind. Used it for 10 years before I finally broke down and bought something decent. I don't think you need to spend much on the starter kit.

CW


----------



## jdhill (Dec 11, 2005)

I took a casting class at Gander mountain helped me out and it was free


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm rather new myself, I like this site:

http://www.associatedinternet.com/flyfishing101/


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

my only advice is to jump right in with both feet...but just make sure you don't get overwhelmed. I just got into the sport myself, and I can tell ya, there's a ton of information...some good some bad. Just take it slow and don't try to learn it all at once, it won't happen.

my best advice is finding an experienced fly buddy to show you the ropes, that's by far the best way to learn. He'll be able to eliminate some of the unnessary info and just show you what you need to know. these forums might be a good place to find, I'm not sure where you're at, or what you plan to fish for, but I'd be willing to help ya out if you'd like. I could show you the little I know.  

casting is pretty easy to catch on to, just practice and get the feel for it. 

I highly recommend you tie your own flies (someday...but don't try to start that right away)...flies are really expensive and you're sure to lose a ton of them. Best way to learn that is to go to a seminar, most fly shops will be some on during the off season. They're sometimes free, and never more than $30.

The sky's the limit on the amount of money you could spend too. Shop around and look for the best value...don't go to cheap, but for a little of $200 you can find a quality set up. The rod is going to be the most important of the two....spend the most on that, as for the reel, anything will work, but if you're planning on catching large fish...make sure the drag is a quality "disc drag" and the reel has a large arbor.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are looking for a web site try www.flyanglersonline.com A great site with a lot of good people and advice (watch out for Ohio Tuber). Go down the menu on the left side to Flyfishing Basics.

For a shop, MRO can't be beat. Brian and his crew are top notch. www.madriveroutfitters.com

Brad


----------



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

You live near me, call me on my cell phone some time! I have extra rods and reels you can use when you fish with me unless you have your own! I'm no pro but I'm free..lol...

Tom Gribble 513-646-0730


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Take Steelheader007 up on the offer sometime.. I'm sure you won't be sorry


----------

